
Senior WHO official dodges questions about Taiwan’s WHO membership;praises China - sahin-boydas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlCYFh8U2xM&feature=youtu.be
======
sahin-boydas
I am not sure about the policy about Taiwan in hacker news. Are we allowed
post this or will it get flagged?

